# Apache2 dead mit VirtualHosts



## malibubu (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch Suse 8.2 den Apache2 am laufen - ohne Probleme.
Ich besitze leider nur eine DDNS-Domain, die auf meiner aktuellen IP-Adresse umgeleitet werden (alle Ports, SSH, FTP,...).

Versuche ich nun wie folgt Virtual Hosts einzubauen, funktioniert nur einer, oder rcapache2 status meldet dead:

NameVirtualHost *:80

####################
# MailBall #
####################
&lt;VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName meineseite.ath.cx
DocumentRoot /srv/www/htdocs
&lt;/VirtualHost>

&lt;VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName testsite.meineseite.ath.cx
DocumentRoot /srv/www/test/htdocs
&lt;/VirtualHost>

&lt;VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName testsite2.meineseite.ath.cx
DocumentRoot /srv/www/test2/htdocs
&lt;/VirtualHost>

&lt;VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName testsite3.meineseite.ath.cx
DocumentRoot /srv/www/test3/htdocs
&lt;/VirtualHost>

Woran kann das liegen? Danke im Vorraus...


----------

